# Dancing in Cyprus



## dmacd (Mar 1, 2008)

My daughter is going to be dancing in Cyprus this summer for about 7 months can anyone direct me to good long stay insurance that will cover her for leisure & working 
many thanks


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
I am assuming your daughter is part of an entertainment(animation) team like cornucopia or for a tour operator.....in which case the company should and are actually obligated to provide suitable cover !
If not, not wise to take the job !
My advice would be to check this with her employer and always read the small print.
Hope this helps.
Nance


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

And make sure she takes all the relevant EHIC and other dox. Do a moneysupermarket or similar search.


----------

